

Whose Phone Is This? - zdw
http://bitsplitting.org/2015/05/22/whose-phone-is-this/

======
tommoor
Interestingly this doesn't appear to work with the newer versions of iOS, I
guess as the information can't be unencrypted - which is reassuring!

